# How can I challenge myself further?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Where do you normally ride? Here's what I used to do back when my usual hill was a 720 ft vert hill with some parks but basically no off piste.

- work REALLY hard on carving... I don't mean regular carving, I mean carving HARD. It will improve your entire riding ability

- head to some hills that challenge you, unfortunately if you're bored by your hill, you've jumped every lip, bombed every black, hit every kicker, then you have to go elsewhere to find something that scares you

- once you're at a hill that challenges you, start dropping off cliffs, riding real steep terrain (i.e. 45 deg slopes), glades, etc. and you should never get bored. I still get butterflies in my stomach when I'm about to drop into a 10' straight drop entrance to a bowl at fernie, and the adrenaline kick after is like a drug! :yahoo:

If you're in the east, head for Jay Peak or something in that neighbourhood, if you're in the west, how are you bored?!? lol


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2ztryXNIZo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQcqyqlfnC4

If you're looking for something specific practice all types of 180's until they aren't even a trick any more.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Freeride, start taking tricks from the park and throwing them down anywhere and everywhere. Things I love doing:

- Nose rolls, full speed down a black

- 180s everywhere. Jump from a solid carve and land in a solid edge and ride away

- Front and Back 3s anywhere, black, double black. They are harder outside the park, less height. Helps to ollie.

- Add butters to the end of you run, Tail spin 270 out, nose or tail spins, try all the different ones, switch, nose, tail.

- Add ollies/nollies to any trick

- Blunt slides

- Jump off of anything you can, pop, ollie/nollie, whatever you feel like

- All sorts of other stuff

I am relatively new to the park, but since I have been doing a lot of this stuff outside the park. It has made my park progression much faster.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Find other people to ride with that are more advanced than you. They'll take different lines through the same terrain you are bored of and hopefully give you some inspiration.

Other than that, stamp collecting?

:dunno:


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Try hitting large kickers while you have to take a poo.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

freestyle all mountain is where its at. 

learn noserolls. 

take your favorite lip, now try carving into it completely diagonal, get some air, land on your edge, ride away, noseroll to switch to engage your next turn. 

Next run, hit the roll/lip with as much controlled speed as you can, but absorb the ENTIRE bump. DO NOT let your board leave the ground, maybe a big HUGE carve out toeside, and this time when your carving, try and arch your back a little to imagine taking a piss so you dont get any on your board. feel the spring and acceleration in your board.

Next run, after a big carve try and carve in a big circle up the mountain, just see how far you can get around nice and stable. 

Its a big of a challenge to find new stuff to challenge yourself, but you will haha. Make it a game, and try the seemingly physically impossible carves and push your balance to a whole new level.


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's feedback and help, I am going out today and going to try a lot of the things that was said here. I really can't wait at this point, thanks a lot!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

From your description, I would imagine "hard carving" would not be that big of a challenge, unless you're gonna get an alpine board setup and do those euro things. I would suggest you look up Snowboard Addiction. That teaches you both park and mountan "freestyle". You might want to start doing some butters to challenge your ballance and inverts to challenge your stomach. :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk where you ride....but go to a more challenging hill, go in every condition and 
+1 for all mtn freestyle


----------

